
Facebook's privacy bait and switch - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/internet/107126/facebooks-privacy-bait-and-switch
======
pasbesoin
What this article's analogy misses is the hook that keeps (informed) people
caught at Facebook. They've captured a de facto sole online social community.
Your family and friends (both real and virutal) are on Facebook. Moving means
severing many of those connections, and severing the ease of access to them.

In that sense, Facebook's actions approach extortion. Put up with our
expanded, self-serving use of your data, or lose your relationships. In the
analogy, moving to a different apartment building doesn't mean losing access
to your friends.

